# High ALANINE TRANSFERASE...anyone know about this



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

This may be out of the realm of typical lab talk for Hashi's but I'm preparing for my first visit with this Endo. I was looking at my labs and noticed my level of ALANINE TRANSFERASE jumped about the time I started having trouble with a low TSH and low T3 and T4. All I know is this has something to do with the liver. Is anyone familiar with this and is there any affect on thyroid? It may not be related at all..I never paid any attention to it before so I was just curious.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

artms said:


> This may be out of the realm of typical lab talk for Hashi's but I'm preparing for my first visit with this Endo. I was looking at my labs and noticed my level of ALANINE TRANSFERASE jumped about the time I started having trouble with a low TSH and low T3 and T4. All I know is this has something to do with the liver. Is anyone familiar with this and is there any affect on thyroid? It may not be related at all..I never paid any attention to it before so I was just curious.


Major conversion of T4 to T3 takes place in the liver. Did your doctor not discuss these results w/you?

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/alt/tab/test

Other common health conditions, such as diabetes, heart disease, and thyroid disease, can cause or augment liver transaminase elevations. The recent American Gastroenterological Association guideline regarding

Entire article here.........
http://www.aafp.org/afp/2005/0315/p1105.html


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

She never mentioned it. It is the highest within normal range but a huge jump for me and I have no idea what it is now. Very interesting. I was looking back over my labs for cortisol levels and this jumped out at me. Guess I'll make a copy of labs and take it with me. I might mention that I had my gall bladder removed several years ago but still, this jump was rather dramatic for me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

artms said:


> She never mentioned it. It is the highest within normal range but a huge jump for me and I have no idea what it is now. Very interesting. I was looking back over my labs for cortisol levels and this jumped out at me. Guess I'll make a copy of labs and take it with me. I might mention that I had my gall bladder removed several years ago but still, this jump was rather dramatic for me.


Clearly there is an association between the liver enzymes and the thyroid.


----------

